# Frying a bunch of fish, just not sure what.



## rio_grande (May 27, 2010)

I am getting ready to fry a bunch fish for a faimly gathering. I havent done this in years. back then we used catfish, but I havent been able to find good catfish in years. what reasonably priced fish would you recomend to please most tastes and what breading do you recomend?


----------



## corn cob (May 27, 2010)

What part of the world are you in??


----------



## bustintires (May 27, 2010)

up here in the great northwest its halibut and lincod season, also alaskan salmon is starting to show up in the stores tho still not affordable.


----------



## richoso1 (May 27, 2010)

Talapia is good by giving it a dip in  flour, egg, and panko bread crumbs. The same for any type of cod.


----------



## rbranstner (May 27, 2010)

We always use panfish or walleye that we have caught but if you have to buy fish Talapia is good as Richoso1 mentioned. We just dip them in egg then put your crackers or breading on it then fry it. Good Stuff.


----------



## fftwarren (May 27, 2010)

yea, if you aren't going to use good american catfish, I'd go with tilapia. I used to cook tilapia alot and the flavor is great for a store bought fish. I just wont buy it anymore due to it being foreign and the way it was raised.

As far as battering goes, as said before where do you live? you can make your own by mixing cornmeal and flour and seasoning it to your liking, but depending where you live your grocery probably has some great ready made batter in boxes.

here is a good brand we use in louisiana. 

http://www.louisianafishfry.com/shopping_additems.php?action=showitem&id=148

also a brand that I have come to like better than louisiana is Chef KD fish fry. Try searching it online and see if you could order some. His site shows it but its not for sale yet, but if you called I'm sure they'd sell it to you

Good luck with the gathering and if you need anymore help just ask


----------



## rbranstner (May 27, 2010)

We are big fans of Shore Lunch brand batter. We like the Cajun style. Or McCormick makes several good batters as well. Just check your grocery store or in a pinch we will just use flower with a little salt, pepper, garlic/onion powder or anything else you like added. Some times that is the best way to go.


----------



## fftwarren (May 27, 2010)

heres a local tackle store in our area that has kd's available online if you interested

http://www.shop.superiortackle.com/...5685D23B7EC9009B64997B99D250B45E.qscstrfrnt05

There are very few fish fries that I will use, but these are 2 that I will and you won't be disappointed. The louisiana brand is a lil saltier and spicier than KD's, but I personally use the KD's pretty much exclusively here lately


----------



## mballi3011 (May 27, 2010)

You should be able to find flounder or tilapia where you are there Jeff. Now for a batter or breading I like Zairian's myself or you can make a good beer batter with a some good bread crumbs maybe Italian bread crumbs. You want it to be a thick pancake like batter.


----------



## fftwarren (May 27, 2010)

flounder is good if you can find like fresh flounder. I bought the packaged frozen kind from like walmart that sells right beside the tilapia, that was the grossest most foul smelling fish ever. It was literally like cooking fish bait. it was horrible so beware of buying the frozen flounder


----------



## flbobecu (May 27, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> We always use panfish or walleye that we have caught but if you have to buy fish Talapia is good as Richoso1 mentioned. We just dip them in egg then put your crackers or breading on it then fry it. Good Stuff.


+1 !!


----------



## rio_grande (May 28, 2010)

Sorry guys I am from southeastern Indiana. We have access to zatarans.

I was glad to see someone mention mixing flour and corneal. I did that in a test run this week and but for a few tweaks I thought it turned out pretty good. I like Catfish, but just havent been able to find any decent filets latey.  Cod was good but not practical for large groups.

We can get quantites of Catfish, whitefish, cod and everything else is gonna be special order.

We would go for the fresh caught panfish but I barely have time to get my work done let alone catch my own..


----------



## fftwarren (May 28, 2010)

yea, I'd go with the catfish if you can get it. I do like catfish when it is thin fried. And if you can make it yourself with cornmeal and flour, go with that. Im from LA and I don't like zatarain's, matter of fact most people around here don't use it. If you gonna buy store bought there are just better options, at least there is here.


----------



## corn cob (May 29, 2010)

I suggest Catfish....Look for small filets 3-5 oz. ~~~ 5-7 oz would be ok ~~~ If you find the 5-7 oz filets I would cut them into 2 to 3 pieces for cooking. ~~~~ I fry a lot of fish and use a mixture of cornmeal and flour (corn flour if you can find it) more cornmeal than flour....Season with Salt, Red and course black pepper, a little garlic etc.....dredge the fish in the mixture a few minutes before dropping into hot P-nut oil...Don't crowd the pan! Hopefully you can fry on a propane fish cooker so your recovery time back to frying temperatures will be quick....HTH

Oh I would not buy fish that did not include COOL (Country of Origin Label) on the bag, box etc. Obviously you want USA product...Frozen and thawed fish in a fish case may say USA product but ya never know, depending on the retailer.

Y'all have fun!


----------



## flash (May 29, 2010)

Too bad you cannot get some fresh Speckled Sea Trout. Hard to beat that fried. And Panko bread crumbs is also hard to beat.


----------



## rio_grande (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.  I am remembering more every day and learning some stuff too. I have3 burners with 3 aluminum pots and baskets. they used to work just fine but it has been a while sine I took them out for a spin.


----------



## fftwarren (May 30, 2010)

give us some qview on this fish fry when you get it goin


----------



## flash (May 30, 2010)

I'll add something that really works good. Alot of folks use an egg wash then some sort of bread crumbs, corn meal, panko, etc. Try using some mayonaise instead. Don't over do it, but coat the fish fairly well so whatever you are using sticks. Then fry. Of course don't use vegetable oil. Canola or Peanut is much better and has a higher flash point. Less time in the grease, better flavor.


----------



## eman (May 30, 2010)

Here's my recipe for emans fish fry.

 i make 10 lbs at a time but i will reduce it to 5 lbs in this post

Ingediants:

2.5 lbs all purpouse flour

2.5 lbs masa flour

1/3 cup lemon pepper

1/4 cup cayanne pepper

1/3 cup onion powder

1/4 cup garlic powder

1/8 cup celery seed.

 i don't use salt so all i can say is that's up to you on how much.

I don't use eggs or milk on my fish .

 I mix 3 parts yellow mustard w/ one part hot sauce ( not tobassco) use a mild hot sauce

 coat fish well then dredge in the fish fry and fry it up.


----------



## fftwarren (May 31, 2010)

man E, that sounds like some jam up fish fry right there


----------



## rio_grande (May 31, 2010)

I will try that this week Bob. I bought 3 diffrent factory made breader today.

Man I looked at  a new fryer for the occasion as all my stuff is kinda nasty from sitting idle for so many years. No worry about me getting anything new. My old burners and 1.5 gal aluminum pans and baskets will be just fine.  Anything nicer than that cost 150+ I dont do enough frying to justify that.

Jeff


----------

